# Baby Photo Shoot Help!!!



## SimplyCanon (Jan 25, 2011)

I am going to be taking pictures of a newborn at the end of the week. I have been researching different photographers' work and I really like the black and white baby photos with a black background. But I don't understand how they get the black background? Is it a backdrop? Or is it done in photoshop? It looks so crisply black that it seems unlikely it would be a backdrop, because a backdrop would show up...correct? Is it more of a case of the type of lighting that is used? Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mwcfarms (Jan 25, 2011)

Black sheet, small aperture. I did some like that. Not too hard. I used flash as well.


----------



## For9Studios (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, Black Bed Sheet - small Aperture will do the trick.  Some natural lighting from a window as well.  

Here is an example of one shot I took:


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jan 25, 2011)

For9Studios said:


> Yes, Black Bed Sheet - small Aperture will do the trick.  Some natural lighting from a window as well.
> 
> Here is an example of one shot I took:



I find this a bit underer-exposed...  Maybe its just me.


----------



## SimplyCanon (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the responses! I've also read that I should have backlighting and have the subject 3 feet away from the black sheet. Would those of you who have shot like this agree? And what would you suggest as a good f-stop? Thanks for all the help!


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jan 26, 2011)

SimplyCanon said:


> Thanks for the responses! I've also read that I should have backlighting and have the subject 3 feet away from the black sheet. Would those of you who have shot like this agree? And what would you suggest as a good f-stop? Thanks for all the help!



3 feet or more...  Basically when I shoot against a black sheet/background I put my subject as far away from the sheet as possible. This helps eliminate any imperfections (wrinkles, folds. bunches).

Also, having your subject back lit or lighting the background (also called a seperation light), will help seperate the subject from the background.


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a "portable" studio that I take to every newborn photo shoot with me... 

Wicker basket (almost like laundry basket size, but a little smaller), black king size flat sheet, white king size flat sheet, some headbands for little girls, and a little "monkey" ear hat for little boys. Also, some sort of SOFT, warm, fuzzy material for them to lay on is good as well... I have a thing I got from walmart for about $20 that is pink suede on one side and a natural color fuzzy material on the other side. When I pull that out, parents get happy  It's soft, warm, and fuzzy  

As far as posing goes, google images is your best friend  I research before every photo shoot. Once I have a good number of ideas, then I won't need to use it anymore, but things are pretty slow... 

So anywho, those are my suggestions  Hope they're helpful 


Oh, and just in case there isn't enough light available (I use natural light 98% of the time) go to walmart and get a couple small clamp lamps and some daylight rated CFL bulbs.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 26, 2011)

The key to a dark/black background is getting more light on your subject and less light on the background.  

This was shot in my livingroom with no dark backdrop...just a white wall.  But because I only let the light hit the subject (my wife), the background comes out dark.  I may have had to touch it up in post, but not by much.





So keeping in mind that light falls off over distance (the diffuse reflection of that light), if your light is aimed at the subject, and thus the background behind them...the farther away the background, the less light it will get (reflect).  But you can also help this by aiming and/or blocking the light in such a way that it hits the subject but not the background.


----------



## For9Studios (Jan 26, 2011)

BuS_RiDeR said:


> For9Studios said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Black Bed Sheet - small Aperture will do the trick.  Some natural lighting from a window as well.
> ...



Bus_RiDeR - thanks for the feedback.  It is a bit under exposed.


----------



## SimplyCanon (Jan 26, 2011)

I tried using a black sheet and here are the results. The first two are okay, (although I'd prefer it to be jet black!) but when I put a real human in front of it, the sheet shows up. I tried placing a lamp above the sheet for backlighting, but that did not seem to help a whole lot. I was using an external flash. Any thoughts on the matter?


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 26, 2011)

pictures do not show up


----------



## SimplyCanon (Jan 26, 2011)

Okay, it looks like my photos are not going to show up. =( If you're willing to help, please visit this website to see them. http://beccasphotography1.shutterfly.com/?role=-1

There are 3 photos. The ones with the doll I am satisfied enough with, although I would prefer the lighting to be better/background darker. When I put the human in, it has a shadow and you can totally tell there is a sheet there. I know I need to iron the sheet to get the wrinkles out. =)


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 26, 2011)

In the picture of the boy it looks like he is too close to the background.. What were you using for a flash? do you have a diffuser on it?


----------



## kundalini (Jan 26, 2011)

Big Mike nailed it (as usual) in post #8.


----------



## SimplyCanon (Jan 26, 2011)

willis_927 said:


> In the picture of the boy it looks like he is too close to the background.. What were you using for a flash? do you have a diffuser on it?


 
I'm using a promaster 7400EDF. I did not have a diffuser on it. Do you think I should invest in one?


----------



## SimplyCanon (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for your help! It is really getting me going and helping me understand what I should be doing to tackle this photo shoot. =) Mike, in post 8, how are you directing light? Did you have the lights off except for an extra light that you were shining on your subject?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is a diagram, to show you the general idea.  And yes, it does help to have the room lighting turned off.






In this case, the light is off to the side, even behind the subject a little bit.  This helps to keep the light off the backdrop and it gives me the dramatic lighting that I wanted for the shot.  In the diagram you will also see a 'gobo' (short for Go Between) which can be anything...and it blocks the light from hitting the backdrop.  

The result is that none (or very little) of the light from my flash, is getting to the background.  So even if the background is white, it's much darker than my subject, who is lit.  And since I have my camera set to expose for the subject, the background turns up black in the photo.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 27, 2011)

i'd send a message to ababysean 
she's very good with baby photos.


----------



## SimplyCanon (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you. The diagram helps alot. I will try my best and post some results if they turn out!!!


----------

